# I hate Lebron James



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Sorry, I just hate that player. I know I might need to seek help but I hate the player.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Who would win in a fight, Lebron or Richard Jefferson?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Who would win in a fight, Lebron or Richard Jefferson?


LeBron, easily. RJ would just run into LeBron screaming. Jefferson is *not* good at fighting


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> Sorry, I just hate that player. I know I might need to seek help but I hate the player.


:greatjob: We don't care


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Who would win in a fight, Lebron or Richard Jefferson?


I dunno but I wish we see a mtach between R-Star VS S-Star. And the winner gets to fight against my friend, F-Star.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> I dunno but I wish we see a mtach between R-Star VS S-Star. And the winner gets to fight against my friend, F-Star.


BOOOO! You used that joke too many times now.


----------



## Deadlock (Jul 8, 2004)

John.. You are a moron that knows crap about b-ball if you hate this kid.,


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

John only dislikes LeBron because others like LeBron. I don't think it has anything to do with LeBron's ability since John has previously admitted to only having seen him play 1-2 times this year.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> John only dislikes LeBron because others like LeBron. I don't think it has anything to do with LeBron's ability since John has previously admitted to only having seen him play 1-2 times this year.


No hate man. I wish I was 42 like you.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

You might live long enough to be 42 as well. You just need to eat right and take care of yourself.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Oh, and I might help if you stopped trying to piss people off.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

John hates Lebron because he can't get into the lane wihtout using screens... like Penny. Or Carter.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

Personally, it doesn't bother me in the least if John, or anyone else, hates LeBron.... heck, I hate Reggie Miller and Karl Malone.

The thing is, and I'm not sure if this is true for John, I respect Miller and Malone's basketball talent. In his prime, even tho I hate him, I'd still love to have Malone on the Cavs. As for Miller... even in his prime, if he was on the Cavs, I don't think I'd like him either.... BUT... is he a dead-eye shooter? Sure. Is he potentially a HOF'er? Probably yes. I still can't stand him, but I respect his skill.

If John hates LeBron... fine. I don't think he respects his abilities either... which just makes anything he says about James sound foolish.

Lots of haters out there towards Kobe or AI or MJ, etc.... but basketball skill is just that... and to not at least respect apparent skill means you as a poster will probably not be respected either.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> 
> 
> BOOOO! You used that joke too many times now.


That's because he only knows one or two.


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

i dont care if he hates him but he needs to take his crap elsewhere


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Wait wait wait, you _might_ need to seek help?


Edit:
I'm sorry, that might have been taken the wrong way. I was reffering to the fact that you need to seek help if you hate LeBron James.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> I dunno but I wish we see a mtach between R-Star VS S-Star. And the winner gets to fight against my friend, F-Star.


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## jadakiss_25 (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> Sorry, I just hate that player. I know I might need to seek help but I hate the player.


Someone should have just said "okay." 

Then end of thread.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

HHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: I hate Lebron James*



> Originally posted by <b>jadakiss_25</b>!
> 
> 
> Someone should have just said "okay."
> ...


great idea, but before you offically say it, PM me first. I wanted to say F U before you do so.

And now, F U!


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: I hate Lebron James*



> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> great idea, but before you offically say it, PM me first. I wanted to say F U before you do so.
> ...


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> 
> 
> BOOOO! You used that joke too many times now.


:greatjob:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I'm with John here.

*I HATE LEBRON JAMES!!!!*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> I'm with John here.
> 
> *I HATE LEBRON JAMES!!!!*


I believe you're a big Magic Johnson fan Paulo. Don't get why you wouldn't like Lebron since he is the closest player in terms of size, athletic ability, and passing mentality to Magic I've seen since the guy retired


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

congradulations john...i have read many of your idiotic juvenile posts,but this one really solidifys you as the dumbest poster on the board...and i must say,there is no close second


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I do believe it should be a crime that John changed his avatar...


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> Sorry, I just hate that player. I know I might need to seek help but I hate the player.


I do too,


 

I wish that I was at the age of 20 one of the top 10 performers at my job. 

It just isn't fair that he uses his gift to make money and I can only dream and remember my playing days.

:grinning:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pioneer10</b>!
> 
> 
> I believe you're a big Magic Johnson fan Paulo. Don't get why you wouldn't like Lebron since he is the closest player in terms of size, athletic ability, and passing mentality to Magic I've seen since the guy retired


Yeah, you're right... I wasn't being honest...

I really like the kid's game... a lot. But LeBron James comes with a wholle lotta baggage that really (and i mean REALLY!) gets on my nerves.

I guess i must learn to simply watch LB play and ignore all the bulls*** that's written and posted...

And indeed James brings a lot of Magic-esque breathe of fresh air to this league of egotistical multimillionaires... :greatjob:


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Seriously, I don't think that LeBron is the one with the baggage, it's us and the media. There are so many LeBron fans/haters that it polarizes people. PauloCatarino I assume that this is the effect that it is having on you. I don't really think it is necessary to laud praise on LeBron after every game, but there are clearly those who do. Unfortunately for every positive post or thread there will be a corresponding negative one. Generally speaking I prefer to talk about the Cavaliers and not any one player although I will defend players since alot of the negative comments are just hyperbole. And this is what causes the cycle to continue.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> Seriously, I don't think that LeBron is the one with the baggage, it's us and the media. There are so many LeBron fans/haters that it polarizes people. PauloCatarino I assume that this is the effect that it is having on you. I don't really think it is necessary to laud praise on LeBron after every game, but there are clearly those who do. Unfortunately for every positive post or thread there will be a corresponding negative one. Generally speaking I prefer to talk about the Cavaliers and not any one player although I will defend players since alot of the negative comments are just hyperbole. And this is what causes the cycle to continue.


Nice post. :greatjob: 

Yeah, what i hate about LBJ hardly has anything to do with him as a player... It's about things the kid can't control (who would refuse $100 million for a shoe deal?)

What pisses me off is ESPN, The NBA brass and all the others who try to shove LBJ down our throats like he's the best thing since sliced bread...

Oooooh... LBJ just scored 40...
Oooooh... LBJ just put out a nasty dunk...
Oooooh... Look at LBJ bite his nails in the bench...
Oooooh... He's the next Jordan...
Oooooh... He's the next Magic...
Oooooh... He's got a shot at the GOAT...

Yeah, i know it's something LBJ himself can't control... 

Eventhough, i am anxious to see where LBJ can lead the cavs... It will be a great ride... and i'm rooting for you guys...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> Nice post. :greatjob:
> ...


bingo!!!


I like the kids game but the media push is what makes me so skeptical and has me looking for the slightest flaw...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> bingo!!!
> ...


Well the way I look at it is who would you like to play a pick up game with if for some magical reason you could pick any NBA player to join you're rec league, playground court, etc and you were playing some really tough opponents (college level). Man Lebron would be a lot of fun to play with: great dunks, great scoring, and he'd actually would give you the ball if you're open. So forget all the hype and just enjoy the kid - freakin amazing.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> Nice post. :greatjob:
> ...


I think this is a good post. Even as a Lebron fan, he is a bit over-exposed. Unfortunately it's only going to get worse as he gets better and generates more and more $$ for the league.

By the way the nail biting thing is comedy  
LOL they always zoom in on him doing it during games and I still don't know why.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> That's because he only knows one or two.


No kidding. I'm glad I'm not the only one who finds all these "John for BBB.net MVP" posts more than a little tiresome. His act is getting old, and it's time to take out the trash.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> congradulations john...i have read many of your idiotic juvenile posts,but this one really solidifys you as the dumbest poster on the board...and i must say,there is no close second


So? Hate me all you want, loser!


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> No kidding. I'm glad I'm not the only one who finds all these "John for BBB.net MVP" posts more than a little tiresome. His act is getting old, and it's time to take out the trash.


oh STFU, I schooled you in the Tony Parker thread and now you hate me?


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

STFU? I think I know what the FU means, but what does the ST mean?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> STFU? I think I know what the FU means, but what does the ST mean?


Shut The


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

JOHN:


----------



## takeanumber3333 (Apr 18, 2004)

See kids, John is a perfect example of why we don't take drugs. This is you brain on jealously.


----------

